# No longer available: Free Acronis 10



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Free Acronis 10

http://lifehacker.com/5144248/get-acronis-true-image-10-free

edit: this was noted in a later post. This version seems to be limited to drive imaging and the data back up scheme removed.
IMO....it's still a good deal if you can use/need a drive imaging application.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Eek can't get to the http://www.acronis.co.uk/mag/ati10pe I have to wonder how hammered this may be?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Their server was so jammed up, it wasn't until several minutes ago that my registration form was accepted.
Keep trying if you're interested..... it will eventually work.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have mine and included in the offer was Acronis True Image 7.
Grabbed that, too.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been using a version of TrueImage that is offered by Seagate/Maxtor, for several years, but is limited to drive imaging.

The full Acronis TrueImage 10 looked interesting because it also included a backup scheme for data.
But the data backup aspects seem awfully confusing.
The help files speak of the different types of backup schemes, from full to incremental to differential, but the options in the help file do not appear to be available in the program.
I'm wondering if this free version is not a full version after all.


edit: I've seen comments else where that this offering is not a full version. 
It's still a good deal if all you need is a decent drive imaging app.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I never use the Acronis TI data backup anyway, there are lots of better free options. The drive imaging and restore is the flagship capability, as long as the free one has this, I'm all set. 

I have all the Acronis products, but this one will be for my daughter's machine.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It took a while but I finally have the serial number they sent me, but how do you download the software? 

All the links they gave point to Acronis True Image 2009 Home which you have to pay for an upgrade. I don't see any links for Acronis True Image 10 Personal Edition.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Manage your account by logging in with the password and the registration email address, you can download the copy there.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Thanks JW  I forgot I still had an account from when I got version 7 way back when.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Dangest program download to find that I have ever encountered :down: Thanks John for setting us on the correct path. I would have never thought of using my account to register. I absolutely had no problems receiving my registration last night.
I already had installed ver. 11 but I wanted this freebie for a family member. Using my backups over the years have saved me several times.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I picked it up, free is always good!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Update:

http://www.webisee.com/2009/02/02/acronis-true-image-10-free-serial/

excerpt>


> Link Disabled on Request as this was meant to be closed magazine promotion and shouldnt be promoted via the Internet.


The offer appears to have been withdrawn.

I hope everyone that read this thread and was interested ....has already gotten their free copy.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yup, I got it and it's working fine. Thanks Stoner


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad I moved fast.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I got the e-mail saying they would send me the serial number, but no number yet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I jumped on it right away.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Davec said:


> I got the e-mail saying they would send me the serial number, but no number yet.


Log onto your account at Acronis. Your Key should be posted along with the download link.
Mine was.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I try that when I get back to work in the morning.. Here, I'm on dial up so I used a work e-mail.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> Log onto your account at Acronis. Your Key should be posted along with the download link.
> Mine was.


I think you have to have gotten the email back with the password for that account to login to it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> I think you have to have gotten the email back with the password for that account to login to it.


I set up an account before registering for the download.
I remember registering numerous times for the download, but only one went through with out being timed out or directed to an error page.
I got my email with the key sometime after I had logged into my account, where I saw the same key next to the download link.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Got the e-mail but no download link and it won't let me into my account.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

What you might try in order to get into your account is to apply for a new login password .
As I remember, there was a mechanism for doing that by entering your email address you used to set up the account , and Acronis would email a new login password ......to that address.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Tried that, the new one didn't work either.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sorry Dave....I'm out of ideas.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy it?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Buy it?


!!!!!

There is the free version of Acronis that comes in Seagate/Maxtor's Discwizard, but there has to be a Maxtor/Seagate hard drive attached for Discwizard to work.
I've been using it for several years.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Buy it?


Heck No! I already bought 9 which works great.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There probably isn't enough difference between 9 and 10 to justify spending the money. Of course, there was 11, and not 2009 that have come out since.


----------

